# J7298 Mirena 52mg



## wonder1963 (May 31, 2017)

How do you bill for J7298? Per MG or one unit? And has anyone had to send the invoice to the payer?


----------



## CodingKing (May 31, 2017)

Its a single unit. MG is just becasue that's what Mirena IUD is and to differentiate from other IUD products with their own codes. You will have to check with the payer to see if they will accept invoice if their allowed is low. The last Payer I worked for would pay percent of charge for unvalued codes and make an exception if Invoice was submitted.


----------

